# Kitten won't stop crying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## seriously fed up! (Dec 9, 2008)

Hiya,
Seriously need help regarding my kitten that ive had for almost three weeks now who are 10 and 11 weeks old.

Brought two kittens from a pet shop almost three weeks ago they aren't related in any way but were in the same cage when i went to view they and fell in love with the two rather than the one originally planned. We both work 9-5 but come home at lunch to feed and check up on them. The reason we got the two was so that they would be company for each other.

They get on really wel but the smallest one cries all the bloody time from the second he gets up to the second he goes to bed and its driving us crazy! 

Only time he stops is when he's eating or being picked up and babied! The other kitten is fine and more than happy to play on his own. 

Have taken the kitten to the vet and he doesn't seem to think there is anything wrong so i'm hoping that someone can help me as we're really not enjoying this and regretting getting them!

Please help! They have lots of toys are fed regularly and are given attention.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, poor little mite. By getting them from a pet shop sadly they won't have any background of where they came from ect. Plus they could well be related. Thing is you don't know how long they've been stuck in that pet shop in a cage!! Kittens need lots of love, attention and stimulation. *


----------



## mizz (Dec 6, 2008)

be patient. you will grt through this.


----------



## big cat (Nov 6, 2008)

How to stop a crying kitten when separated - TheCatSite.com Forums

Kittens crying seem to be an almost common problem. Some people try warming a heat pad and wrapping it in a blanket for the kitten, a ticking clock to mimic a heartbeat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

I know it may be hard for you at the moment but im sure it will stop given a little more time. One of my kittens cried alot more than his brother but settled in just fine after a while. I guess some like/need abit more attention than others. A bit like people really.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Absolutely agree with all the above,know it's hard to get used to but have some patience,it's only been 3 wks and they have gone from being in a confined cage no doubt with people poking fingers thru etc and having not much human contact,proper human contact and now they have a home and human contact as they should,he/she is probably still unsure at how to be and is reacting the only way he/she knows how and just needs lots of reassurance,they may have been removed from mum at an earlier stage and now see you both as their parents which you are,you just have to give yourself time to get used to having kittens around and vica versa,some kittens are needier than others and are more vocal,what you think is he/she crying might just be he/she talking to you,plz give he/she time and more understanding and i'm sure he/she will settle down once he gets used to things,plz don't give up on them,hold out it will be worth itAnd theirs enough experienced peeps on here to moan to or ask for tips/advice,these little kitts need you so much


----------



## seriously fed up! (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice. Unfortunately there is no quick fix so maybe some earplugs are needed! (only joking honest!)

If he suckles a blanket should i have him on kitten replacement milk or is this just a comfort thing? I don't want to give him an upset tummy.


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

If the kitty tends to settle once you give cuddles, it's probably just crying out for your affection. How much time do you spend with the kitts?? When it's crying what else is it doing?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

The suckling is very common too, most likely in your babies case was cause he was taken away from his Mam too early. Though many just do it for comfort anyway
Do you have any pikkies of them you could share with us, we all love kitten pics, lol.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

i wouldn't give him any milk it usually gives em the squits:eek6:,and i'm glad you mentioned that he is a boy,forgot to ask but boy kitts do tend to be mardier than girl kitts imoIt's a comfort thing,i have faith that things will work out and his chatting to you both will soon be like the mews of an angel:thumbup:


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Suckling on a blanket is just a comfort thing; you're best to just leave him to it. Sounds like he's going to be a clingy kitty that adores being around you and will expect you to drop everything for him the second you walk in the house...don't worry, my kitty's the same. It's just a case of making sure you give him as much of your time as you can, but still let him know who's boss, or he'll never leave your sight!  I'm sure as he gets older he'll get closer to the other kitten and leave you alone a little bit more.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Sometimes suckling on things can be a sign that the kittens were taken from their Mum too early, if they came from a petshop, there is no way of knowing what their early socialisation experiences were. Do you know how long they had been at the petshop? That would have been a very very stressful time for the kittens, and although you are giving them the time you can, the reality is they are both very young, and mostly alone all day. Hopefully he will become more settled and secure as he grows.


----------

